# FYI........Calaveras road closed until 2018



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

Man this was some crappy news for me. One of my favorite loops.......Palomares/Calaveras is no more for the remainder of this year and all of next year. Was surprised and saddened to see the locked fence at Calaveras/Geary road today.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

yes I noticed the signs on 680 by the sunol grade as well... The road had fallen apart over the winter.. maybe they will fix it, but that is certainly a LONG time.
I wonder where it is closed from the other side ??? county line ? false summit ?

wonder what the Primavera Century is going to do..


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

Its closed from Geary to the Alameda county line, so heading south, about two miles south of false summit. You can come from the Felter side and still climb a bit but the closure eliminates a lot of creative, fantastic loops from Fremont/Livermore/Sunol/San Jose. I guess they are just completely eliminating all traffic to expedite the dam project.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

It's no secret that tons of commuters take it because they'd rather drive slow on a windy road than stop and go on 680... If they are really going to ramp up construction traffic with huge trucks/machinery maybe it's for the best. 

I drive it somewhat frequently and the road seems in fine condition to me.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

weekdays only... atleast.


----------



## calrider61 (Jul 1, 2012)

spdntrxi said:


> weekdays only... atleast.


Yup. It was open today. Saturday.


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

calrider61 said:


> Yup. It was open today. Saturday.


Damnit! I have Mon/Tues off!


----------

